# how about onZa HO canti brakes??



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

where they any good? I located a set and thinking about throwing them on the Giant. I know v brakes are better but don't want to switch out my shifters and levers for it. so holla.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*V-Brakes better? Not so much.*

The Onza's however have a reputation for cracking so if you do go with them be sure to check them over from time to time.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Onzas get a bad rap for cracking... but I have a pair on one of my bikes and they work fine. Easy to set up, good power, etc. That said, I ride them not so often


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I had them on a bike recently and thought they were OK. We sold tons of them back in the day, and I honestly don't recall seeing them self destruct like people say they do. I think it's kind of like XT shifter bases, you tighten them too much and they get damaged. Certainly not comforting to think about regarding brakes I guess.

Since I got back into mtn bikes a few years ago I have seen tons of pictured of broken Onza HOs. Go figure. Maybe back in the day I was too distracted by the strippers that frequented our shop. 

On their days off that is. They weren't actually stripping in our shop.

During shop hours


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Every pair I've come across have been cracked.

Don't do it.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i've had them crack when they weren't even on a bike. i sell those things as fast as i can when i get them on a bike. sell them before they crack. i do the same for Answer Manitou frames.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> i've had them crack when they weren't even on a bike. i sell those things as fast as i can when i get them on a bike. sell them before they crack. i do the same for Answer Manitou frames.


So if you buy an Answer Manitou with OnZa brakes...you're pretty much fcuked?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> i sell those things as fast as i can when i get them on a bike. sell them before they crack. i do the same for Answer Manitou frames.


In good conscience?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IF52 said:


> In good conscience?


Sky has no soul.

So its ok!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

IF52 said:


> In good conscience?


haha. hey, people want them. they may crack, they may not. i just don't want to own them if they do crack. i want to ride my stuff and if im going to be worried about cracks than........


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Sky has no soul.


Souls are for suckers...


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks, I guess I'll search for some other brand then. what is some good stuff then in canti, because I want to keep mine. Were I live there is no hills so its mainly flat land biking.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

X.t.r.


----------



## klein nerd (Apr 9, 2008)

*it depends on your idea of nice*

I won a pair when I was a teenager in 94 at a Napa Valley race. I had no job so they were way better then may xt brakes. Or so I thought. I Always thought that they were knock offs of boulder brakes. Remember those. Onzas are cheap and have a high profile. Also I did crack a pair in the rear. I believe they fail less in the front. THe bolst rust fast too. I have access to two new sets in the box and i don't care all that much. Now, show me some graftons and I will go to the bank and not tell my wife.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

redwing24 said:


> thanks, I guess I'll search for some other brand then. what is some good stuff then in canti, because I want to keep mine. Were I live there is no hills so its mainly flat land biking.


Like *ameybrook* said, XTR are nice. However XT cantis will keep you out of trouble quite nicely, especially if you're using them with the SLR levers. The levers may be heavy (compared to say an Avid Ultimate with speed dial) but they have a good feel. I've always liked the BR-M732 series cantis as I could could get a nice 90 degree angle with the standard Shimano straddle cable hangers on both front and rear brakes. Heaps of stopping power and really good modulation. You can also go for the later BR-M734 series and 737 series which are both low profile models but I've felt that the BR-M734 series have don't have as much grunt when it comes to stopping, even with the SLR levers. I'm currently using the BR-M734 series on my Bontrager Race Lite with Scott-Mathauser pads and I'm thinking of changing back to the BR-M732 cantis to compare.


----------

